# Temp work permit to PR



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, 
I got a full time job offer and my employer is working on work permit now, I have some questions: 
1- how long a work permit takes to be issued, I am from the special jobs of IT that is exempt from LMO. 
2- What will be my stay status in canada under work permit, is it temp residency ? 
3- what will be the stay status of my wife, and 2 young daughter - 7 years and 3 years? 
4- what can i do to have a permanent residence ? and how long is its process? 

Thanks 
Best regards,


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> I got a full time job offer and my employer is working on work permit now, I have some questions:
> 1- how long a work permit takes to be issued, I am from the special jobs of IT that is exempt from LMO.
> 2- What will be my stay status in canada under work permit, is it temp residency ?
> ...


I am wondering if any one in the forum can answer my questions ? Thanks in advance , I assume the forum here has the level of experts to answer easily and in details as usual.


----------



## amendina (May 30, 2010)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> I got a full time job offer and my employer is working on work permit now, I have some questions:
> 1- how long a work permit takes to be issued, I am from the special jobs of IT that is exempt from LMO.
> 2- What will be my stay status in canada under work permit, is it temp residency ?
> ...


Hi!
I have the same questions.
I will have a Work Permit, due to Transfer Intra Company and my wife wants to work and I have to send my son the school (11 years old).
I have to pay for my son education or I can get the public school? Can I get a work permit for my wife?

Thanks!


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

@SNJM

I can answer a couple of questions. I'm from Ireland originally and came here in a very similar situation - IT Manager - not sure what LMO is but it was never mentioned in any discussions. I'm an intra-company tansfer.

1. A couple of months from about December until I landed on February 18th, 2008 it took me to get the permit and I got it at the airport as I landed.
2. Your status is resident on a temporary work permit - not sure exact termination. As a resident you are entitled to all the same benefits as if you were anyone else resident in the province you reside in.
3. Can't really answer but if they are allowed residency, not always a given, I believe they get the normal resident privleges inc. schooling.
4. A guaranteed minimum of 1 year but normally two. The site is confusing at times about what's required but as long as you stick to two years you can't go far wrong.

@Amendina:

Son's education - normally it's no problem to use public schooling.
Wife's work permit - from what I know it's a definite no-no. Your company is sponsoring YOU. You are bringing your wife on YOUR work permit. If she wishes to work then she will need to go through a whole application process of which I have no knowledge.

Other people can offer more sage advice - I'm just giving what I know from Alberta. All corrections welcome.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> I got a full time job offer and my employer is working on work permit now, I have some questions:
> 1- how long a work permit takes to be issued, I am from the special jobs of IT that is exempt from LMO.
> 2- What will be my stay status in canada under work permit, is it temp residency ?
> ...


1. The CIC website quite often has expected wait times for permit issues last years stats are Here
2. You will be a temporary resident, your work permit will be employer specific and you will not be allowed to work for a new employer with out reapplying for a new permit. Also note that the "special jobs of IT that is exempt from LMO" is ending in October 2010 and your employer will have to have an LMO for any further TWP application on your behalf.
3. They will also be temporary residents I assume they are included in your TWP application paperwork. Your wife's permit will (probably) include restrictions on certain employment types.
4.There are a number of routes to permanent residency each take a varying amount of time they are listed here Depending on which route you qualify for you may have to be in Canadian employment for 12 - 24 months. processing time could take up to 2 years depending on which visa office you have to submit your application to Visa off Stats (I have to apply to Buffalo in the US).


----------



## amendina (May 30, 2010)

SczzyBoy said:


> @SNJM
> 
> I can answer a couple of questions. I'm from Ireland originally and came here in a very similar situation - IT Manager - not sure what LMO is but it was never mentioned in any discussions. I'm an intra-company tansfer.
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks for valuable reply.

I found the following:
(At investinontario DOT com > Employee Transfers)
_
*Spousal Work Permits

*The spouse or common-law partner of a skilled worker may be eligible for an open work permit without the need for a job offer in Canada. The skilled worker must be authorized to work in Canada for 6 months or longer and the work must be in a skill level of NOC 0, A or B. _

Does anyone have experience with this option?

Thanks, Andres.-


----------



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

JGK said:


> 1. The CIC website quite often has expected wait times for permit issues last years stats are Here
> 2. You will be a temporary resident, your work permit will be employer specific and you will not be allowed to work for a new employer with out reapplying for a new permit. Also note that the "special jobs of IT that is exempt from LMO" is ending in October 2010 and your employer will have to have an LMO for any further TWP application on your behalf.
> 3. They will also be temporary residents I assume they are included in your TWP application paperwork. Your wife's permit will (probably) include restrictions on certain employment types.
> 4.There are a number of routes to permanent residency each take a varying amount of time they are listed here Depending on which route you qualify for you may have to be in Canadian employment for 12 - 24 months. processing time could take up to 2 years depending on which visa office you have to submit your application to Visa off Stats (I have to apply to Buffalo in the US).


Thanks for the great replies, did you mean that I will need to exit Canada when applying for PR and apply from an office out of canada ? 
do you know about teh best option , is it skilled worker or canadian experience , which is better ? which is faster, should I submit my application for PR once in canada or i should wait 12 or 24 months and submit for PR ... thanks for help


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

@JGK

That's my question as well. Firstly I send the initial application pack for skilled worker to the office in Sydney as that is what the site says. I then wait until they tell me to submit details to the London, UK office as I am Irish and that's the one that does the processing. This will include my Police certificates, previous address details (every address since I was 18????) and medical, I assume. Then they will begin the approvals process. Correct? Do I have todo the trip out of the country and back again to get the PR - not a problem as I can pop to Seattle for a weekend and come back. Would I have to fly to London if they wish to interview me?

If this is the case, then I was probably wrong to wait for the various certificates before doing the initial application - correct? Bummer - lost a couple of months there - oh well.

Is my summary about correct?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

snjm said:


> Thanks for the great replies, did you mean that I will need to exit Canada when applying for PR and apply from an office out of canada ?
> do you know about teh best option , is it skilled worker or canadian experience , which is better ? which is faster, should I submit my application for PR once in canada or i should wait 12 or 24 months and submit for PR ... thanks for help


No your application paperwork is sent to an office outside Canada. As for your other question I don't know.

My job offer was subject to an LMO which was positive (NOC level 0). that enabled me to apply through the Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program (SINP) after 6 months of employment. Now I have received the SINP nomination, I'll be submitting my Federal Paperwork which has to be sent to Buffalo for processing.


----------

